# Commercial partitions



## John Deere (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys, my framer disagrees with my method of framing partition walls in commercial tenant improvement applications. How do you guys normally secure the top channel of metal stud partition walls when there is an existing drop ceiling? I need to frame a partition wall that will span the entire width of the space (30'). The drop ceiling height is 9' and I simply wanted to secure the top channel to the ceiling grid. He does not think this will give the wall enough support.. I dont want to disassemble the drop ceiling. Any better suggestions?


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

You could try a 45 dgree kicker form the top of the wall (through the tile) up to the deck. Frame the wall 2 inches short of the ceiling grid, the run the rock to the grid in order to cover the sight of the kikers. Use a kicker every 10-15 ft..

The grid will not withstand the weight of the wall. Good luck.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ivinni said:


> The grid will not withstand the weight of the wall.


Agreed. Especially if the tenant foolishly decides to hang anything with any weight to it on that wall. Commercial construction generally doesn't accomodate itself to underbuilding--at least, notg more than once.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you installing this wall so to divide this space for 2 different tenants, etc.

If so, the wall needs to be a fire rated wall and stopping at the drop ceiling grid is not going to fly.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

This sounds pretty ghetto to me.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Kgmz said:


> Are you installing this wall so to divide this space for 2 different tenants, etc.
> 
> If so, the wall needs to be a fire rated wall and stopping at the drop ceiling grid is not going to fly.


Exactly, walls seperating different tenant spaces need to be fire rated from floor the the above deck. Our rules here require 2 layers of 5/8" on both side of the wall.

If you are just putting in partitions in a single tenants space - then attaching your top track to the grid is totally acceptable (it's the floor that supports the weight of the drywall). Make sure you screw the studs (not just crimp). Also, check the perimeter of the room to make sure the main tee's and at least every second cross is screwed to the wall - will eliminate any movement in the grid!!


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

John Deere said:


> Hey guys, my framer disagrees with my method of framing partition walls in commercial tenant improvement applications. How do you guys normally secure the top channel of metal stud partition walls when there is an existing drop ceiling? I need to frame a partition wall that will span the entire width of the space (30'). The drop ceiling height is 9' and I simply wanted to secure the top channel to the ceiling grid. He does not think this will give the wall enough support.. I dont want to disassemble the drop ceiling. Any better suggestions?


 We do intire buldings under grid framing. Except fire walls, Demizing wall. Fire exits


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Its called underpinning screw your top track of to the mains with type s or s-12 pan heads VERY common in commercial carpentry. If you hang in drops from the grid put extra heavier gauge hanger wires. Allso keep in mind that with acoustic caulk and acoustical insulation its very easy keep walls at certain decipal levels with this app. If installing new walls to grid where the tilles havent been dropped yet keep in mind that the weight of the tilles will tighten hanger wires and your ceilling will deflect so install your studs accordingly


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

detroit687 said:


> Its called underpinning screw your top track of to the mains with type s or s-12 pan heads VERY common in commercial carpentry. If you hang in drops from the grid put extra heavier gauge hanger wires. Allso keep in mind that with acoustic caulk and acoustical insulation its very easy keep walls at certain decipal levels with this app. If installing new walls to grid where the tilles havent been dropped yet keep in mind that the weight of the tilles will tighten hanger wires and your ceilling will deflect so install your studs accordingly


 
There is a man who knows his sh*t!:thumbsup:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Code in LA will not allow attaching partition walls to the grid. It is OK to use them as temporary supports, but kickers need to be placed 4 feet on center to opposite sides of the wall for the entire length, then the attachment to the grid removed.

Check your local code.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Cali. and Oregon cannot attach to the grid for seismic reasons. Best way would be to kick off to the deck 45 degrees every 8ft.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

This brings up a good question, sorry if I hi-jacked. Someone I know wants to build a 10x10 office in the corner of a large area with high ceilings, but he only wants the walls to go up, say 10 feet high.

How would you support the 2 walls that you would have to build?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Snow Man beat me to it ,,,,,*detroit687 *nailed it, I use J channel to keep the separation away from the grid for sheetrock & Tape.
A few kickers above won't hurt.


----------



## consolidatedbui (Apr 2, 2009)

a 30' wall will be plenty strong fastened to the ceiling with a few diagonal braces.. the j channel idea always looks like crap for me so we use zip strip.
spackle it with tiles in place, pull zip cord to reveal a perfect ceiling transition


----------

